# Plo Sat. !



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was out there w/ the clean up crew, wasn't much of clean but alot of food and not much of fishing... weather was nice but fishing pretty much skunked for most of us at least utill i lefe at 7 o'clock. It was nice meeting all the members...Trigger thanks for the jumbalaya..... muy delicioso! and thanks for everything esle... Anthony, u're a natural chef! Orest, was nice talking to you, same w/ Wrongway, Murphman, HuskyD, Jangwauh, Sandcrap, hope i didn't leave anyone out.. if i did, i was nice meeting everyone i didn't not mention. Last but not least, it was a pleasure to meet the legendary Hat80. You're even funnier in person than the posted messages. 

we should do this again.

crawfish


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*PLO Clean up*

CrawFish, 

It was my pleasure meeting you and everyone else, ( SandCrab, WrongWay and brother, Husky and John, Athony, Jason and girl, Trigger, FishWay, Murphman and Liam (hope your cough is better), MasterCaster and Friends, Domestic-Goddess and Hubby, Rugger, James and Summerplay ( you can borrow my clippers anytime), Duane (SP) and Jill and 2 lovely kids and last but not least Cat80 and Jill, it was great fun and we will have to do this again.

Got to go look at a house. Be back later.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

Put it this way fishing= BAD, meeting new friends and BS'ng with people= Good. The fishing was so bad everyone left at 11 pm after the fish pool was over. Anthony, Rebecca and I headed to PAX NAS and tried and all I caught was a 6" perch:barf: So we tried the freshwater lakes on the base and I will post my pics later of what we caught. Much better than the salt water fishing but not what we really wanted. At least we didn't get completely skunked. Another one in the books! Good Job Hat80 and everyone else that contributed.


----------



## reelg (Nov 16, 2003)

It was great meeting everyone No fish But the car was warm


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was glad that we had such a large turn-out. It was great to meet other P&S members, hopefully we'll fish again in the near future. I'd rather meet a lot of new Pier and Surfers than fish by myself and have a moderate day, now a good day, who knows  ? Hope our next one next year will be better fishing wise. Here is my fishing report that I saw: I saw two fish caught by P&S members, Sandcrab caught one out of a school that swam by the pier around 5:00, but some boater ran through the school and pushed them too far for us to reach. I also saw Jason catch one around 9 or 10:00. That's it. There was a 22 incher caught on razor clams by some guys at the beginning of the pier, but supposely had leasions on it. I also heard that a kid pulled one out on some blood worms. That's it. I had a few nibbles and I saw a few others with some nibbles as well. Just a slow day for everyone. Still had a good time being with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*What a turnout!*

Always good to get together with fellow board members. Hightlight of the trip all the good food that everyone has brought! 

Was a real sight was watching the 2+ acres of frenzied birds working the baitfish on the surface. Anticipation grew amongst the anglers on the pier as the school made its way closer and closer. Everyone gave it a shot slinging metal and I got lucky and got hooked up with small striper that hit a 2 oz Stingsilver when my cast landed near the front edge of the feeding frenzy. Like Anthony said, if the boater hadn't run his boat through the feeding fish, everyone would have probably been hooked up.

Until the next get together...


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I had a good time. I hope we can do it again next spring. The food was excellent. Next year's fishing should be better.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Great meeting everyone Saturday! Too bad no fish! I would like to give Hat80 as special thanks for putting this thing together, he had to overcome some bad karma to finally get out to the end of the pier on Saturday night. Thanks to everyone for the great food also, man was that a spread. We did catch a lot of small stripas on arties and rattle traps on friday night! Where did they all go Sat? All of the stripers were between 14-17"...The small stripers at the CHP seem to be larger in girth and inches than a lot of the dinks and schoolies in the Chessie..I wonder if the Del Bay striper is getting more food than the Chesapeake? I highly recommend Schiebles Motel if you ever stay in the area..nice people and good food at the restaurant..We will definitely return next spring when the action heats up again. Hat I hope that fuel pump treated you right on the way home..I Jill wearing her Cowboys sweatshirt today!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No Fish*

I still had a really great time.

If I left anybody name off my earlier post, I apologies, it was great meeting everybody.

I'll probably try the Tank next weekend.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

It was greating meeting everyone. The weather was beautiful, the food was great but the fishing was missing. Me and my bro had a great time though. We should do it again sometime in the spring.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Ditto*

I had a good time despite poor fishing. Never had so much fun teasing Hat80 in my life--can you say "snap"? There goes the line.

Thanks for all the work putting it together!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Snap - There goes the line*

I think Hat's use to fishing from this boat, just dropping it over the side or trolling.

But still I thought casting from like riding a bike, you never forget.

There went the lead level in the Bay.......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Some highlights...*

Hat80 - Bad luck X 3 - Fuel pump died, shocker knot wasn't cutting it, surf cart died when he needed it most. Sandcrab cart to the rescue...

HuskyMD - Thought no one would notice his name on his hat.

Janqwuah - Realized too late that driving with HuskyMD to the event would end up skunking him.

Longranger - Finding out that a braid-to-mono knot was not a good idea for distance casting.

Orest - Too generous and brought enough grills and water for 100 people. Thanks Orest - they were put to good use...

Anthony - Got a lecture on "Pier Etiquette 101" or "How to save your spot on the pier".

Murphman - Got tired trying to stop his 6 year old son Liam from burning himself out from casting lures for 12 straight hours.

DG and Hubby - Best looking matching cammy bibs on the pier!

Sandcrab - Realized after tossing his only striper back into the drink  that it might have made some sense to AT LEAST MEASURE IT to see if it was legal sized as it might have won the pool (Including Hat80's money).

Lots more events happened...just too many people and events for my old brain to capture...including some outstanding Jumbalya! 

Anyone else got some fond memories to post??

Until next time...*Maybe Matapeake or SPSP for the Spring striper run...*


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Forgot about the .....*

The lovely couple that showed up late ..... no names mentioned


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

C'mon, inquiring minds have got to know, Who was late?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If it helps, it was 1/5th of the fishing warriors. Actually another 1/5th of the fishing warriors came late as well, but I won't mention any names  .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Had a great time meeting you all, and Liam keep tossing those lures and murphman nice talking with you,CrawFish it was nice meeting and talking with you when I decied to go to Va. beach I'll get ahold of you and you can show me the Hot Spots. And of course my BIG buddy Hat maybe someone will teach you how to tie a knot that will hold!!!! Tell your lovely wife Jill I said hi and hope to see her at the next one,I'm sorry I didn't hang around to see the "LATE" comer and his gf. Domestic-Goddess we have to work on a name for the hubby a great guy there,talked a long while and nice meeting you both.  TRIGGER


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Sandcrab that’s bad luck X 3 for Hat. During the night there was banging on the wall that separated our rooms – it was Hat letting us know that the electricity and heat went out in their room.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*More problems for that guy?*

He's so much safer on the pier fishing...The truck kicked his butt, the surf cart kicked his butt, and now the room kicked his butt...

Get him into his tent and throw him the sleeping bag...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*It's all good*

Everything has a way of balancing out. I'd rather have all this bad luck come out now than next week. Hopefully next week it will all balance out.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Has anybody heard from Hat, I hope his computer is fine,this past weekend he droped his horse shoe from his a$$. Where are you MR. Hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where's HAT80*

Check out the slideshow on a different thread.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Here is a couple pics*

I said I would post on what I caught after the cleanup last saturday


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

And another one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I know they are only catfish but what the heck at least it was pullage on my line after the terrible fishing at PLO. The larger one went 6.6 lbs and the smaller one went 4.8 lbs! I kept the smaller one and am going to turn him into dinner some time this week Also between Anthony and I we caught 3 largemouth bass off of bull minnows. None larger than a pound but like I said at least we got something.


----------



## fishinrookie (Jan 13, 2003)

One year I'll be down w/ the fishing warriors. But until then it was good being on the pier with everyone. I really had a good time even though the fish didn't show up to make the good time better. Just to id myself for those wondering I'm the one outside the group that caught the second non-keeper rock on the left corner on blood worms Saturday. Looking forward to the next get together. Til then everyone keep your lines tight. And to James(LongRanger) I'll be seeing you on the casting field.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A BIG thanks to everyone!*

If you were at PLO on Sat, you know we all had a great time. The only way it could have been any better would have been if the fish showed up...

With that said, you all made this the best P&S clean up to date. We had the highest number of people at a clean up yet. The food was better in that we got away from just burgers and dogs. The weather was great for a change, no wind, rain or T-storms.

It was great to meet and talk to everyone. There are to many to list, as I am bad with names and don't want to leave anyone out. Some came from far and some came from near and again, thanks to all! 

As you all know a black cloud was over my head this weekend. It started with my fuel pump and was one thing after another after that. I have to give a special thanks to the following.

Murphman: For being the pro tem leader of the clean up and getting it started.

Rugger: The parts boy, he went after the new fuel pump.

Feel_The _Power: For making sure I got the truck back together right.

Sandcrab: For getting my broken down piercart off the pier.

Last but not least, everyone that brought food, drinks, grills and all the other things it took to make for a great feed. Everyone pat yourselves on the back for a job well done!

Lets not forget why we do these clean ups:

1st, we do it to show the park service we care about our fishing resources and are willing to take care of them.

2nd, we do it for the chanch to meet other P&S members and make new friends.

3rd, By doing these clean ups at diffrent places each time, it gives our members a chanch to fish places that they may not venture to on their own.

On Sat. Nov.15th, you all talked the talk and walked the walk. Let this be a message to all the other fisherman, hunters and sportsman in general. If you don't start to take care of it, your going to loose it. In the last year we have lost to many fishing sites. Do a clean up in your area, in the long run it will save a fishing spot for us all.....Hat80

*The fishing pool was a bust and all monies were refunded. If you left early drop me a line for your refund.* 









**********************THE END*************************

*Point Lookout Clean Up Slideshow*


----------

